
Nazi forums closed as Reddit purges 'violent content' - gridscomputing
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-41760968
======
curtisblaine
Well, I disagree. Reddit is not "purging violent content", it's simply
targeting right-wing subreddits.

They're not removing r/fullcommunism or r/latestagecapitalism, for example -
which are just as promoting violence as the banned sites. "Violence" is
actually just an excuse.

(see also [https://www.buzzfeed.com/briannasacks/reddit-is-banning-
nazi...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/briannasacks/reddit-is-banning-nazi-and-alt-
right-groups-as-part-of-a?utm_term=.wuzkzzeqYw#.yy8gwwzr01))

~~~
DanBC
When's the last time a communist drove a car into protestors, or shot a gun
into a crowd, or shot up a church, or any of the other acts of violence
carried out by far right extremists all the fucking time in the US?

~~~
curtisblaine
Yet I don't see them purging Islamic subreddits.

~~~
DanBC
And that's the point: being a right wing extremist is a better predictor of
violent behaviour than being Muslim.

